# Dr Anna's Haus, Germany - February 2013



## jjstenso

It's been an age since I've posted on Derp, however, thought you lot might appreciate this.

This is one from a series of sites visited on a trip across Germany & Belgium a couple of weeks ago. The second place on our piece of paper was Dr Anna's Haus. Located in an affluent looking spa town, it took us a few passes in the car to work out that this was actually the place we were looking for as the state of derp internally definitely doesn't mirror the exterior. 

Apparently Dr Anna is still alive, 105 years old and being cared for in elderly accommodation. Her associates and husband (?) were apparently the ones with their names above the door of the Urological clinic they ran, hence spartan references to "Anna" within. We had some of the history explained to us by our German friends who had spent time poring over the masses of documentation and history left behind here... unfortunately I was deep within a Krombacher based fug at the time so am now struggling to piece the history back together again. 

Anyhow, we spent quite a bit of time here, the temperature outside was hovering somewhere at the -10 level and it was hammering down with snow, so exiting via my face wasn't the most comfy of experiences. 

The house is a split level affair straddling a hill, with clinical and waiting / administration spaces on the ground and lower ground floors with an opulent house on the floors above. Dr Anna was clearly a well dressed lady judging by the amount of swanky 60's /70's clothing and bags still in situ.

Big shame was that the awesome skellington paintings were missing. 

_Photos. _

Looking down the stairs. 







Upstairs - The fucking weird bedroom. Nice Ercol bed, probably worth an absolute mint nowadays.








































Downstairs - the clinical areas. 





































































Cheers for having a look. 

​


----------



## shatners

Lost for words... absolutely incredible, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ

Oh to find something like that in the uk ...


----------



## cuboard

Seen this place from a couple of my flickr contacts, the piano and the organ jars are too sick, great work man!


----------



## Mars Lander

awesome!!!!!!!!!!! the puddings and the piano shots are my faves, thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79

Amazing place, really interesting stuff left behind, especially the jarred organs!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sonyes

Fantastic!!! Beautiful pictures of an amazing looking place, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90

Whar a treasure trove,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh...

Great report and pics! Wanted to see this place for a long time


----------



## Lucky Pants

Phenomenal set of pictures very much appreciated


----------



## perjury saint

*VERY nicely done!!*


----------



## mookster

Epic. Where's my plane ticket...


----------



## MrDan

Wow, if I could, I would! Absolutely fantastic photos of a fantastic place. I've not seen this before actually! 
Looking forward to seeing more from your trip.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark

that's a bit special is that! lovely pics!!


----------



## TeeJF

So this place is getting taken apart now??? Dear God, I'm depressed by this posting - where's the stuffed fox from on top of the piano? And you say the skeletal posters are gone too?


----------



## mrtoby

It doesnt get better than this, top stuff JST


----------



## jjstenso

Cheers all. I'll stick up a few of the other places at some point.



TeeJF said:


> So this place is getting taken apart now??? Dear God, I'm depressed by this posting - where's the stuffed fox from on top of the piano? And you say the skeletal posters are gone too?



I wouldn't say taken apart, it's been in a similar state for a while, unfortunately some of the good bits have gone walkies but that's the nature of the beast when you have an unsecured site. 

Apparently the skelly pictures disappeared some time recently according to German friends who'd seen them on one visit before Christmas, then they weren't there a few weeks back.


----------



## skankypants

Thats something very special.....enough said i think....top job..


----------



## peterc4

wow, great report what a site, liking the bedroom


----------



## Lusker

I love this place but what a shame how people move stuff around and stage stuff..

Great report and nice detail shots


----------



## TeeJF

jjstenso said:


> Apparently the skelly pictures disappeared some time recently according to German friends who'd seen them on one visit before Christmas, then they weren't there a few weeks back.



We did this place in August and there was a whole lot more stuff apparent then so it looks like it's had a hammering in double quick time. I notice that even some of the kidney samples appear to have fluid missing from the glass "bricks" as though people have tried to et into them. And I didn't see the huge cancerous black kidney on your pix either so I'm betting that's on someone's shelf somewhere.


----------



## Silent Hill

I thought this place was a bit special the last time I saw it. My thoughts haven't changed. I love all the lab bottles, a passion of mine


----------



## Catmandoo

Brilliant! Just brilliant!


----------



## jerm IX

shatners said:


> Lost for words... absolutely incredible, thanks for sharing.



Agreed. Jaw officially dropped.


----------



## Ferdi015

Nice repo. Still have to visit this one..


----------



## jjstenso

Ferdi015 said:


> Nice repo. Still have to visit this one..



Get there soon camera list man.


----------



## corn_flake88

This is a fantastic set of photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------

